# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  لمحات من حياة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم

## GSM-AYA

حياته ونشأته   حياة الهادى البشير محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم  
هو محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن قصى بن كلاب بن مُره بن كعب بن لؤى بن غالب بن فهر بن عدنان بن إسماعيل بن ابراهيم عليه السلام من قبيلة قريش , ولد   يوم الأثنين من إبريل سنة 571 ميلادية عام الفيل بمكة المكرمة , لأبوين من قريش و هما : عبد الله بن عبد المطلب و آمنة بنت وهب , مات أبوة عن أربعة و عشرين عاماً قبل مولده  , و مات عبد الله بن عبد المطلب و هو والد الرسول   أثناء خروجة فى تجارة لة إلى الشام و دفن بيثرب ( المدينة المنورة ) و تكفل بة جدة عبد المطلب ثم مات جدة فتكفل بة عمة أبو طالب , فرعاه و آواه و حفظه ووعاه و لم يسلمه للأعداء ثم توفيت أمة و هو فى السادسة من عمره   .    نشأة الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و فترة شبابه  
إقتضت حكمة الله تعالى أن لا يرسل رسولاً إلا و راعى غنم و لعلها أولى مراتب مدرسة النبوة , فالحق سبحانه و تعالى يدرب رُسله على رعاية الرعية برعى الغنمأولاً , لأن الغنم مجتمع و أمة فيهم القوى و فيهم الضعيف و الشقى و الوديع و الصحيح , فإذا ما رعى الراعى ووفق بين هذة الأنواع فىالأغنام , فإنة لا يستطيع أن يوافق بين الرعية من بنى الإنسان على إختلاف صنوفهم و عقولهم و أفكارهم و التعامل مع كل نوع بما يناسبه , و قد رعى رسول الله   الغنم مثل من سبقوه من الأنبياء , و عندما صار شاباً يافعاً , سافر مع عمه أبى طالب فى رحلات تجارية إلى الشام و نظراً لأمانتة و صدقه قام بعده رحلات تجارية إلى الشام ثم قام بعدها  برحلات خاصه لحساب السيدة خديجة بنت خويلد , و هى أرملة ثرية , و سيأتى تفصيل ذلك بإذن الله تعالى . و قد تعلم   الفروسية و فنون القتال فى شبابة كعادة شباب العرب بعيداً عن مجالس الخمر و لعب الميسر و كان  يكره الأصنام الموجودة حول الكعبة ,  و من شمائله    يوم الحجر الأسود حينما تصارعت القبائل و تنازعوا فى وضع الحجر أثناء تجديد الكعبة , كل قبيلة تريد أن تظفر بوضع الحجر الأسود ( و هو حجر من الجنة ) و كادت تقع فتنةكبيرة و يشتعل القتال فأجتمعوا أمرهم أن يحتكموا لأول داخل عليهم فكان هو محمد   وبفطانه النبوه و رجاحه عقل الأذكياء , يقرر أن يضع الحجر الأسعد فى عباءته و تأخذ كل قبيلة بطرف منها , و بذلك تكون كل قبيلة قد ساهمت فىوضع الحجر , و أخمد نار الفتنة

----------


## GSM-AYA

شخصية الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم  
كان رسول الله   قوى الشخصية زكياً فطناً , شديد اللحظ , جميل الخلق , كريم الصفات , اثنى عليه ربه سبحانه و تعالى و قال  { وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيم } (4) سورة القلم , كان لايؤمن بدين قومة و كان يميل إلى الوحدة بعيداً عنهم , و كان غالباً ما يعتزل أسرتة من وقت لأخر ليتفكر فى خلق السماوات و الأرض والجبال و الشجر و كان دائماً ما يذهب إلى غار حراء بجبل صغير لا يبعد عن مكة كثيراً و كان يذهب وحده ويوجه نظره إلى الكعبة مكان العبادة و يتفكر فى خلق الكون و كانت السيدة خديجة رضى الله عنها تعينه على ذلك و ترسل له الطعام فى الغار و كان ذلك قبل أن يبلغ الأربعين عاماً من عمره , فتعود من صغره   على العمل و التفكر و حسن الخلق و كان أمُى لا يعرف القراءة ولا الكتابة و لكن علمه ربه فأحسن تأديبه فأصبح اكبر و افضل معلمى البشرية

----------


## GSM-AYA

نزول القرأن على الحبيب صلى الله عليه و سلم  
عندما بلغ الرسول   سن الأربعين عاماً و فى يوم الأثنين الموافق السابع عشر من رمضان و بينما هو يتعبد فى الغار سمع صوتاً قوياً يقول له اقرأ , فيقول   ما أنا بقارىء و يكرر ثانية اقرأ , فيقول    ما أنا بقارىء , ثم يقول سيدنا جبريل فى الثالثة اقرأ      {اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ (1) خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَق (2) اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ (3) الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ (4) عَلَّمَ الْإِنسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَم ْ} سورة العلق . و عندما قرأ سيدنا محمد   هذة الأيات الكريمة و همَ بالخروج من الغار سمع صوتاً يقول يا محمد أنت رسول الله و أنا جبريل , و عندما رفع سيدنا محمد   عينية رأى الملك ( سيدنا جبريل ) واقفاً على هيئة إنسان فى أفق السماء ثم أختفى , فعاد رسول الله  و هو فى حالة الفزع إلى السيدة خديجة فكانت تهدىء من روعة و تقول : إنك رسول هذة الأمة , و هكذا حال الوحى , تارة صلصلة الجرس و تارة صوت الإنسان للإنسان . فعلم سيدنا محمد   أنة هو رسول هذة الأمة و أخذ يجهز نفسة لأكبر مهمة فى التاريخ و هى مهمة الدعوة السرية و الجهرية للإسلام و لم يكن الأمر هيناً لأنة   تربى فى قريش و هى من اكبر قبائل مكة و كانت معظمها تعيش على الكفر و عبادة الأصنام و كان عمة أبو طالب كافر و لكنة كان يحبة حباً شديداً و كان ابو طالب يدافع على النبى  دائماً سواء قبل الإسلام أو بعد نزول الوحى و بدأالدعوة .

----------


## GSM-AYA

نشر الدعوة سراً  
بدأ الرسول    بالدعوة للإسلام بعد أن تيقن له أنه رسول هذة الأمة و هو الذى سيُخرجها من الظلمات إلى النور فجاء إلى أعلى مكان فى مكة و صعد إلى الجبل و قال للناس , أيها الناس: يا معشر قريش , أرءيتم إن قلت لكم أنه خلف هذا الجبل خيل تريد أن تغير عليكم أكنتم مصدقى؟ قالوا نعم , ما جردنا عليك شىء من قبل فأنت الصادق الأمين , فقال لهم النبى   : فإنى نذير لكم بين يدى عذاب شديدً و إنى أدعوكم إلى الإسلام أو إلى عذاب من الله تعالى و من هنا بدأت السخرية فبعد أن كان    الصادق الأمين أصبح الكاذب و الكاهن و الشاعر و بدل أسمة الجميل محمد   سموة لعنهم الله (( المزمم )) , ثم أخذ رسول الله   يدعوا إلى الله سراً فبدأ بدعوة أسرته وأصدقائه المخلصين لعباده الله عز و جل فى مدة ثلاث سنوات سراً و أخذ رسول الله   يدعوا اصدقائه و أهله أن يتركوا عبادة الأصنام فكان أول من آمنت به : زوجته خديجة بنت خويلد  رضى الله عنها ثم ابن عمه على بن أبى طالب    و زيد بن حارثة    و صديقه أبو بكر الصديق   و بعض أقاربة و أخذ كل منهم يدعوا إلى الله فى أهل بيتة و كل من يعرفونة حتى بلغ لقريش أن محمد  يدعوا قريش لترك عبادة الأصنام و الاتجاه لعباده الله وحده لا شريك له و من هنا بدأت رحلة الجهر بالدعوة و بدأت عداوة الكفار للرسول   .    نشر الدعوة جهراً و عداء قريش  
فى نهاية السنة الثالثة للدعوة سراً أمر الله تعالى رسوله   أن يعلن الدعوة جهراً و أن يعظ الناس و ليعبدوا الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفواً أحد و ليتركوا عبادة الأصنام و ما أن شعرت قريش بذلك إلا و اتهمت رسول الله  بالجنون لأن عبادة الأصنام بالنسبة لهم مصلحة إقتصادية و منفعة أدبية ثم نشطت عداوة قريش له  و خاصة عمه أبو لهب و زوجتة أم جميل بنت حرب و أبو جهل (عمرو بن هشام ) و كان يكنى بأبى الحكم , بينما بدأ الكفار يعذبون أقاءهم ( مملوكيهم ) ممن آمنوا مع محمد   و صدقوا برسالته ,  و فى أول الأمر امتنعوا عن ايذاء الرسول   لحماية عمه أبى طالب له , و لكن قريش لم تستطع كتم غيظها فذهب بعضهم إلى عمة أبى طالب و أخبروة إما أن يمتنع محمد عما يقوله و إما ينازلوه فرفض محمد   مقولة عمه و قال مقولته المشهورة ((والله لو وضعوا الشمس فى يمينى و القمر فى يسارى على أن اترك هذا الأمر لن أتركه حتى يظهره الله أو أهلك دونه)) , و كان عمه يناصره و يعلم أن لإبن أخيه هذا شأن عظيم , لما رأى مصاحبته و مرافقته فى المسير من أشياء تدله على ذلك مثل : إظلال الغمام له   و نزول الماء حتى أستسقى لهم يوم أن قحط القوم و أجدبت الأرض و استسقت قريش بأصنامها جميعاً فلم تُسق فجاءوا إلى ابى طالب و قالوا : استسق لنا بإبن أخيك هذا اليتيم فأشار  بأصبعه الشريف إلى السماء فأنهمرت بالماء فأرتوى العطشى و اخضرت الأرض و شرب كل ذى الروح و بذلك كان يعلم ابى طالب ان لمحمد   شأن عظيم سيناله و لكنه كان على كفره حتى توفى فأزداد إيذاء الكفار لمحمد   و ضربوه بالحجاره و كانوا يضعون على ظهرة أمعاء جمل ميت و هو يصلى و كانوا يخنقونة و هو يصلى و كان عقبة بن ابى معيط لعنه الله يفعل الكثير من الاضرار برسول الله   و بصق على وجه النبى  و مثلة مثل باقى قريش الذين تربصوا لرسول الله   و اجتمعوا على أن يقتلوه   فجمعوا من كل قبيله رجل ليقتلوه و هو يخرج من غاره فيتفرق دمه فى القبائل و لكن الله تعالى نصره وأعمى أعينهم و أبصارهم والله على كل شىء قدير .

----------


## GSM-AYA

إسلام عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه  
كان عمر بن الخطاب   قوياً غليظاً شجاعاً ذو قوة فائقة و كان قبل إسلامة أشد عداوة لدين الله و كان من أشد الناس عداوة لرسول الله   و لم يرق قلبة للإسلام أبداً , و فى يوم من الأيام قرر عمر بن الخطاب   قتل سيدنا محمد  فسن سيفة و ذهب لقتل سيدنا محمد   , و فى الطريق وجد رجلاً من صحابة رسول الله   و كان خافياً لإسلامة فقال له الصحابى إلى أين يا عمر ؟ قال سيدنا عمر   ذاهب لأقتل محمداً , فقال له الصحابى وهل تتركك بنى عبد المطلب ؟ قال سيدنا عمر   للصحابى الجليل أراك اتبعت محمداً ؟! قال الصحابى لا و لكن أعلم يا عمر (( قبل أن تذهب إلى محمد لتقتله فأبدأ بآل بيتك أولاً )) فقال عمر   من ؟ قال له الصحابى : أختك فاطمة و زوجها إتبعتوا محمداً ,  فقال عمر   أو قد فعلت ؟ فقال الصحابى : نعم , فأنطلق سيدنا عمر   مسرعاً غاضباً إلى دار سعيد بن زيد    زوج أخته فاطمة , فطرق الباب و كان سيدنا خباب بن الأرت يعلم السيدة فاطمة و سيدنا سعيد بن زيد القرأن , فعندما طرق عمر   الباب فتح سيدنا سعيد بن زيد الباب فأمسكة عمر   و قال له : أراك صبأت ؟ فقال سيدنا سعيد   يا عمر : أرأيت إن كان الحق فى غير دينك ؟ فضربه سيدنا عمر   و أمسك أخته فقال لها : أراكى صبأتى ؟ فقالت يا عمر : أرأيت إن كان الحق فى غير دينك ؟ فضربها ضربة شقت وجهها , فسقطت من يدها صحيفة ( قرآن ) فقال لها   ناولينى هذة الصحيفة فقالت له السيدة فاطمة رضى الله عنها : أنت مشرك نجس إذهب فتوضأ ثم إقرأها , فتوضأ عمر   ثم قرأ الصحيفة وكان فيها { طه (1) مَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى (2)إِلَّا تَذْكِرَةً لِّمَن يَخْشَى (3) تَنزِيلًا مِّمَّنْ خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ الْعُلَى (4) الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى (5) لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى (6)} سورة طـه , فأهتز عمر   و قال ما هذا بكلام بشر ثم قال  أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمداً رسول الله و قال   دلونى على محمد , فقام له خباب بن الأرت و قال أنا ادلك عليه فذهب به خباب   إلى دار الأرقم بن أبى الأرقم فطرق الباب عمر بن الخطاب   فقال الصحابة : من ؟ قال : عمر , فخاف الصحابة واختبؤا فقام حمزة  بن عبد المطلب  و قال يا رسول الله دعه لى , فقال الرسول   أتركه يا حمزة , فدخل سيدنا عمر فأمسك به رسول الله   و قال له : أما آن الأوان يا بن الخطاب ؟ فقال عمر   إنى أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أنك رسول الله , فكبر الصحابة تكبيراً عظيماً سمعتة مكة كلها , فكان إسلام عمر نصر للمسلمين و عزة للإسلام و كان رسول الله   يدعوا له دائما و يقول (( اللهم أعز الإسلام بأحد العُمرين)) و هما ( عمر بن الخطاب أو عمرو بن هشام ) , و من هنا بادر سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب بشجاعته و قام و قال لرسول الله  : يا رسول الله : ألسنا على الحق ؟ قال الرسول   نعم ,  قال عمر  أليسوا على الباطل ؟ قال رسول الله   : نعم , فقال عمر بن الخطاب : ففيما الإختفاء ؟ قال رسول الله   : فما ترى يا عمر ؟ قال عمر   : نخرج فنطوف بالكعبة , فقال له رسول الله   : نعم يا عمر , فخرج المسلمون لأول مرة يكبروا و يهللوا فى صفين , صف على رأسة عمر بن الخطاب  و صف على رأسة حمزة بن عبد المطلب   و بينهما رسول الله  يقولون: الله أكبر و لله الحمد حتى طافوا بالكعبة فخافت قريش و دخلت بيوتها خوفاً من إسلام عمر   و من الرسول  و صحابته رضى الله عنهم , و من هنا بدأ نشر الإسلام علناً ثم هاجر جميع المسلمون خفياً إلا عمر بن الخطاب   هاجر جهراً امام قريش و قال من يريد ان ييُتم ولدة فليأتى خلف هذا الوادى , فجلست قريش خوفاًً من عمر   , ثم أشتد الحصار على المسلمين وأخذت قريش تديق الخناق على رسول الله و علقوا صحيفة لمقاطعة محمد  و أصحابه رضى الله عنهم ومن أسلم معهم فأخذت قريش تقاطع بنى هاشم و بنى عبد المطلب إجتماعياً و اقتصادياً و أدبياً فأضطر أهل الرسول   إلى النزوح إلى شعاب أبى طالب بشرق مكة و بعد ثلاث سنوات من الحصار طالب زهير بن أمية برفع الحصار عن بنى هاشم وبنى عبد المطلب ووافقت قريش على ذلك و تم نقض الصحيفة .

----------


## GSM-AYA

الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم و الشعراء  
من الثابت أن الشعراء فى الجاهلية لم يكونوا مفخرة لقبائلهم فحسب , بل لهم اليد الطولى فى لعب أدوار رئيسية و هامة فى حلبة الحكم وصناعتة السياسية , خاصة فى أيام الحروب نظراً لمقدرتهم البيانية فى التعبير و شحن النفوس و إلهاب المشاعر , و فى عهد رسول الله   إعترف الشعراء الكبار بالرسول و بإعجاز القرآن و فصاحته التى فاقت جميع البلاغات و الفصاحات ووقف الشعراء أمام عظمة هذا القرآن الكريم وقوة بيانه فى عجز منقطع النظير و لامجال للمقارنة فأدركوا أنه ليس من قول البشر فدخلوا فى الإسلام و خاصة أثنان من كبار الشعراء فى وقتها وهم (( لبيد و الأعشى )) و كان لبيد شاعر قبيلة كلاب , إحدى قبائل هوازن , أما الأعشى : فكان شاعراً طوافاً , مدح فى رسول الله  كثيراً , و لكن رسول الله   لم يميل إلى شعره نظراً لأن الشعر كان سمة مميزة من سمات الوثنية فى الجاهلية , فضلاً عن القرآن الكريم نبذ الشعر وبين أن الشعراء لا يتبعهم إلا الغاوون فى قول الحق عز شأنه {وَالشُّعَرَاء يَتَّبِعُهُمُ الْغَاوُونَ} (224) سورة الشعراء , وحاش لله أن يكون رسول الله  هكذا , و لا شك أن القرآن الكريم هو أعظم كلام على وجه الأرض فهو كلام المولى سبحانه و تعالى و الذى قال عنه الله سبحانه و تعالى {إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يِهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ وَيُبَشِّرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرًا كَبِيرًا} (9) سورة الإسراء , و قال عنه أيضاً سبحانه و تعالى { قُل لَّئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الإِنسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَن يَأْتُواْ بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لاَ يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا} (88) سورة الإسراء , و قال تعالى فى أربع آيات متشابهات فى سورة القمر {وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ } (17) (22) (32) (40) سورة القمر .

----------


## GSM-AYA

الهجرة إلى الحبشة و إسلام النجاشى  
فى السنة الخامسة من الدعوة الإسلامية زاد عدد المؤمنين لكنهم ليسوا بالعدد الذى يستطيع الوقوف فى وجة قريش و الدفاع عن نفسة ضد الظلم و القهر و العدوان , فنصحهم رسول الله   بترك مكة و الهجرة إلى الحبشة لأن فيها ملك لا يُظلم عندة أحد و عادل فى حكمة كريماً فى خلقة , وهناك يستطيعون العيش فى سلام آمنين على أنفسهم و على دينهم و كان عددهم فى ذلك الوقت ثمانين رجلاً غير الأطفال و النساء , و عندما علمت قريش بذلك أنزعجت و زاد انزعاجها أكثر بإسلام عمر بن الخطاب   و هجرته جهراً , وفى الحبشة كان النجاشى ملك لها و كان على النصرانية و لكنه كان ملك كريم عادل لا يظلم أحداً , و بعد أن علمت قريش بهجرة المسلمين ارسلوا أثنين منهم من بينهم سيدنا (( عمرو بن العاص   )) قبل إسلامة فذهبوا للنجاشى و أهدوة الهدايا ثم حدثاه بأمر المسلمين فقال لهم النجاشى  : لن احكم عليهم إلا بعد أن اسمع منهم , فجاؤا برجال من المسلمين و كان على رأسهم جعفر بن أبى طالب فسألهم النجاشى   : ما شأنكم و ما هو هذا الدين الذى تعبدونه ؟ فرد عليه جعفر بن ابى طالب   و قال : إنا كنا نعبد الأصنام و نأكل الميتا ونأكل الفواحش و نقطع الرحم و نؤذى الناس فجاءنا رجل هو من أفضل قومنا و أوسطها برساله من عند الله رب العالمين فأمرنا أن نعبد الله الواحد ونترك عباده الأصنام و أمرنا بصله الرحم وعدم إيذاء الناس و أمرنا بالأخلاق الحميدة و أمرنا بترك الفجور و المعاصى و فعل الخير فقال له النجاشى : هل عندك من ما جاء به هذا الرجل ؟ قال له جعفر   نعم فقال له النجاشى  : إقرأ علي : فقرأ سيدنا جعفر   : سورة مريم و ذكر له قصة زكريا عليه السلام و يحيى عليه السلام فقال له النجاشى   : إن هذا ما جاء به عيسى عليه السلام لا يخرج من مشكاه ( النافذة ) واحدة فتأثر النجاشى   و قال لهم : إذهبوا فتركهم , و لكن سيدنا عمرو بن العاص   كان زكياً فطناً فاستأذن مرة أخرى على النجاشى فدخل عليه و قال له : إن هؤلاء الذين تركتهم فى مدينتك يسبون عيسى عليه السلام , فأستدعاهم النجاشى مرة أخرى و قال لهم: ما تقولون فى عيسى عليه السلام ؟ فردوا  عليه بالأيات من سورة مريم أيضاً : فتعجب النجاشى   و قال : الله أكبر و أخذ عود صغير من الارض و قال : والله ما تعدى عيسى ما قلت هذا العرجون , و لكن بدأت الفتنة بعدها فى أرض الحبشة لأن النصرانيين فى الحبشة لم يسرهم ما حدث , حتى أسلم النجاشى    سراً و حدثت حرب بين أنصار النجاشى    و جيش أخر و انتصر النجاشى    و سار المسلمون فى أمان فى بلاد الحبشة ينشرون الدعوة هناك . و ظل النجاشى  مسلم فى الخفاء حتى مات و جاء جبريل للنبى   و أبلغة بموت النجاشى   فصلى عليه النبى    صلاه الغائب.

----------


## GSM-AYA

عام الحزن و ما تبعة من أحداث  
فى عام سمى بعام الحزن , رحل فية عن الدنيا عم الرسول   أبو طالب الذى كان حصنه المنيع و ناصره الوحيد , و فى أخر أيام ابى طالب عم النبى   كان سيدنا محمد  يدعوه دائماً للإسلام لله الواحد الأحد و كان الرسول   يحب عمه حباً شديداً و كان دائماً ما يقول له يا عماه, قول أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله أشفع بها لك عند ربى , و لكن أراد الله تعالى أن ينهى حياه ابى طالب و هو على الكفر ففى أخر يوم و فى حالة مرضة الشديد و قبل موتة بلحظات جاءة سيدنا محمد   و كان ابو جهل قد ذهب هو الأخر لأبى طالب , فقال له سيدنا محمد   يا عماه : قل أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله أشفع لك بها عند الله , فكاد أبى طالب يقولها و لكن رأس الكفر ابو جهل قال له : يا ابا طالب: أتُسلم و تدخل فى دين محمد و يقول الناس أن كبير مكة و قائدها دخل فى دين محمد قبل موتة ؟ فتردد ابى طالب و لكنة مات على كفره و حزن عليه الرسول   حزناً شديداً لأنه كان حصنه و كان يدافع عنه دائماً , ثم بعدها بقليل توفيت زوجته الوفيه السيدة خديجة رضى الله عنها و كانت أقرب الناس إلية فكانت تواسيه فى حزنه و كان  يحبها حباً شديداً و أنزل الله جبريل عليه السلام قبل موت خديجة للرسول   يقول له يا محمد : إن الله يُقرأ خديجة السلام و يبشرها بقصر من قصب (( لؤلؤ )) فى الجنة ثم ماتت السيدة خديجة , و لذلك سماه الرسول   عام الحزن لأن عمه اعطاه الصمود و زوجته خديجة اعطته الحب و روح الصعود و كانت أول من آمنت برسالته , و لعل الله تعالى قدر ذلك ليقول لسيدنا محمد   أن ما كان يحميك الأن قد مات و أن من كانت تعطيك الحنان الأن قد ماتت و ها أنت الأن يا محمد  بين حب الله تعالى و بين حمايته , أما عن قريش فقد أنتهزت قريش عام الحزن و اشتد إيذاؤها للرسول   و أصحابه رضى الله عنهم , فخرج بعد ذلك إلى الطائف بقبيلة ثقيف و دعوتها إلى الهداية و لكن هذة القبيلة جاملت قريش و أمرت سفهائها أن يؤذوا محمد   فشكا إلى الله تعالى مستغيثاً بدعائه المشهور (( اللهم إنى أشكو إليك ضعف قوتى و قلت حيلتى و هوانى على الناس , برحمتك أستغيث , انت رب المستضعفين و أنت ربى , إلى من تكلنى؟ إلى بعيد يتجهمنى أم إلى عدو ملكتة أمرى ؟ أسألك بنور وجهك الكريم الذى أشرقت به الظلمات وصلح به أمر الدنيا و ألآخرة من أن يحل بى غضبك أو أن ينزل على سخطك , لك العتبى حتى ترضى و لا حول ولا قوه إلا بك )) ثم عاد   بعدها إلى مكة , و بعدها أرسله ربه سبحانه و تعالى إلى رحله السعادة و المتعة(( رحلة الإسراء و المعراج )) .

----------


## GSM-AYA

قائمة بأسماء زوجات النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم  
1- السيدة خديجة بنت خويلد رضى الله عنها 
2- السيدة سودة بنت زمعة رضى الله عنها 
3- السيدة عائشة بنت أبى بكر رضى الله عنها 
4- السيدة حفصة بنت عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنها 
5- السيدة زينب بنت خزيمة رضى الله عنها 
6- السيدة أم سلمة ( هند بنت أمية ) رضى الله عنها 
7- السيدة زينب بنت عمته رضى الله عنها 
8- السيدة جويرية بنت الحارث بن أبى ضرار رضى الله عنها 
9- صفية بنت حُيى بن أخطب رضى الله عنها 
10- أم حبيبة رملة بنت أبى سفيان رضى الله عنها 
11- مارية بنت شمعون القبطية رضى الله عنها 
12- ميمونة بنت الحارث الهلالية رضى الله عنها 
13- أسماء بنت النعمان رضى الله عنها 
14- قتيلة بنت قيس رضى الله عنها

----------


## GSM-AYA

قائمة بأسماء أولاد النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم   - رزق الحبيب صلى الله عليه و سلم بثلاثة ابناء من الزكور و هم : 
1- القاسم رضى الله عنه 
2- عبد الله رضى الله عنه 
3- إبراهيم رضى الله عنه 
- كما رزق صلى الله عليه و سلم بأربع بنات و هن : 
5- السيدة زينب رضى الله عنها و كانوا يسمونها زينب الكبرى لأنها اول مولود لرسول الله   و تمييزا لها عن زينب الحفيدة ابنة شقيقتها فاطمة الزهراء رضى الله عنها و بنت الأمام على  و كرم الله تعالى وجهه . 
6- السيدة رقية رضى الله عنها 
7- السيدة أم كلثوم رضى الله عنها 
8- السيدة فاطمة الزهراء رضى الله عنها 
 و قد ماتوا جميعاً فى حياة رسول الله   عدا فاطمة الزهراء فهى التى ماتت بعد وفاته   بستة أشهر و جميع أبناء الرسول  من خديجة بنت خويلد رضى الله عنها , عدا إبراهيم   ابنه من مارية القبطية فقط .

----------


## GSM-AYA

حكمة وفاة أبناء الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم الذكور  
قد يسأل سائل لماذا لم يعش لرسول الله  أولاداً ذكوراً بعد وفاته ؟  الجواب : أن ابن النبى لابد و أن يكون نبياً و لو عاش ولد من أبناء الحبيب   لكان نبياً بعده , و لو كان نبياً بعده ما كان هو   خاتم الأنبياء و المرسلين , إنها حكمه الرب سبحانه وتعالى البالغة و قدرته و ثناءه المتناهيه , فى العظمة و سمو الرفعة فى التقدير و لذا قرر القرآن العظيم هذة الحكمة وأجاب على المفسرين و ردع الشامتين بقول الحق سبحانه و تعالى { إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ(1) فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ (2) إِنَّ شَانِئَكَ هُوَ الْأَبْتَرُ (3)} سورة الكوثر , و المعنى : أى كيف تكون أبتر و قد رفع الله تعالى لك ذكرك , فسرنا نقول يا رسول الله فى الأذان و فى الإقامة و كل شىء , و كيف تكون أبتر و قد أعطيناك الكوثر وهو نهر فى الجنة , أنت يا رسول الله خاتم الأنبياء و المرسلين و لو عاش لك ولد يخلفك فى الدنيا لابد وأن يكون نبياً مثل أبيه و كيف يكون نبياً بعدك و أنت خاتم الأنبياء ؟ و قد بين القرآن العظيم هذة الحكمة البالغة أنه   لم يوجد ليكون أباً لأحد من الرجال و إنما ليكون أخر المرسلين قال تعالى { مَّا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِّن رِّجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِن رَّسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا} (40) سورة الأحزاب , إن الأبتر الحقيقى يا محمد هو الذى يضايقك بهذا القول لأنة لن ينفعة مالة ولا ولدة و ليس لة بعد موتة إلا الخلود فى النار وإن الذى يضايقك بهذا القول هو الأبتر حيث لا عمل صالح له و لاقيمة له ولا رجاء و مصيرة جهنم و بئس المهاد . و لموت أبنائه   حكمه أخرى و هى البلاء فكان رسول الله   أشد بلاء من الخلق فمات أبوه قبل أن يراه و ماتت أمة و هو صغير و مات عمه الذى كان يحميه ثم ماتت زوجته الحنونه و ها هو الأن يموت له أولاده ومع كل هذا فهو الخلوق الصابر الذى قال عنه ربه { وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيم ٍ} (4) سورة القلم و لتكن حكمه الله تعالى فى أن يبتلى حبيبه محمد   ليكون للناس عبره لأنه أحب إنسان إلى الله تعالى و مع ذلك إبتلاه بلاء عظيماً ليعلم الناس أن كلما ذاد الإيمان و الحب لله تعالى ,كلما ذاد الإبتلاء و المرض والله أعلم .

----------


## GSM-AYA

رحلة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم إلى السماء  
بعد وفاه عم الرسول   و زوجته خديجة بنت خويلد , أصبح الرسول   حزيناً بالإضافة إلى عدم توفيقه فى هداية قبيله ثقيف بالطائف و عودته إلى مكة , تجلت قدره الله تعالى فى إرادته أن يعوض الرسول   و أن يزيل آلامه و أحزانه بهذة الرحلة الخالدة التى رأى فيها رسول الله   من الآيات و العجائب ما لم تراة عين و لم يخطر على قلب بشر , فأسرى به سبحانه فى ليله السابع و العشرين من شهر رجب جسداً و روحاً من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى ببيت المقدس و صلى   بالأنبياء جميعاً ثم صُعد به  إلى السماء العليا حتى سدرة المنتهى عندها جنة المأوى , و قد رأى نتيجة الأعمال الخيرية فى الجنة و نتيجة الأعمال السيئة فى النار , و فى هذة الليلة فُرضت الصلوات الخمس على المسلمين و رأى الرسول    فى هذة الرحلة الرائعة الجنة و النار و الملائكة ساجدين عابدين لله تعالى عز و جل و رأى الرسول   الأنبياء جميعهم و رأى جبريل فى صورة ملك مرة اخرى عند سدرة المنتهى ووصل إلى مرحله لم يصل لها إنسان من قبل ثم توقف جبريل عند مكانه هذا وقال : تقدم يا محمد فإنى لو تقدمت لأحترقت و رأى محمد  نور الله الكريم , يقول رسول الله   و هو يوصف سدرة المنتهى عندما تجلاها نور الله الكريم : سارت السدرة من الحُسن و من الجمال ما لا يستطيع بشر أن يصفة و فى هذا المكان تحدث محمد   مع ربه عز و جل بدون حجاب ولا ترجمان , و لما عاد الرسول  إلى الأرض أخبر قومه بما حدث له فى هذة الليلة , فأستهزءت به قريش و قالت إنة لمجنون أو ساحر , و أتهموه   بالسحر و الكهانه وقالوا له إذا كنت ذهبت بالفعل إلى المسجد الأقصى فى ليلة فأوصفة لنا , فوضع الله تعالى المسجد الأقصى أما عين النبى  وحده يرى و يشرح للكفار كل شىء موجود به , ثم أنه أكد لهم انه ذهب إلى المسجد الأقصى بوصفه   لهم قافلة تجارية عائدة من الشام و قال لهم انها سوف تعود بعد ثلاث ايام و عادت القافلة فعلاً , ثم ذهب الكفار إلى أبى بكر الصديق   و أخبروه بما حدث و قالوا له : أرءيت يا أبا بكر ما يقول صاحبك , فهل تصدقه بعد اليوم ؟ فقال ابى بكر   قولته المشهوره : لقد صدقت رسول الله   فى أكبر من ذلك , لقد صدقته فى نزول الوحى إليه من السماء , أفلا اصدقه فى ذلك , و من هنا سُمى أبى بكر   بالصديق , ثم بعد ذلك علم الناس و صدقوا أنه بالفعل أُسرى بالرسول   من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى و أُعرج به إلى السماء .

----------


## GSM-AYA

بيعة العقبة الأولى  
بعد الرحلة الرائعة التى شهدها رسولنا الكريم محمد   و بعد تكذيب الكفار له و تصديق أصحابه رضى الله عنهم لرحلته المباركه , إستمر الرسول   ينتهز فرصة مواسم الحج فيدعو الناس للإيمان بالله و ترك عبادة الأوثان و فى العام الحادى عشر من البعثة النبوية جاءت وفود من قبيلتى الأوس والخزرج و هى من اكبر القبائل فى المدينة , فجاءوا من المدينة إلى مكة , فأستمعوا لدعوة الرسول   فآمنوا به و صدقوه و فى العام الثانى عشر عادت هذة الجماعات الصغيرة و أخبروا قومهم بما سمعوا و رأوا , و بايعوا الرسول   البيعة الأولى , و سُميت ببيعة العقبة الأولى , و طلبوا منه أن يرسل معهم تلميذه مصعب بن عمير   ليعلمهم القرأن الكريم .  و اجتهد مصعب بن عمير   إجتهاد عجيب جدا لنشر الدعوة الإسلامية و سمى بأول سفير فى الإسلام و بدأ الإسلام ينتشر فى المدينة فأسلم ابناء عمرو بن الجموح و أسلم بعدها عمرو بن الجموح   ثم أسلم الطفيل بن عمرو   و هو سيد قبيلة دوس و ذهب الطفيل   يدعو فى قومة حتى أسلمت قبيلة دوس جميعاً و آتى بهم يبايعون الرسول   و أنتشر الإسلام إنتشار هائل فى هذا العام.    بيعة العقبة الثانية  
فى العام الثالث عشر من الدعوة الإسلامية أتى من المدينة ثلاثة و سبعون رجلاً و إمرأتان من قبيلتى الأوس و الخزرج فجلسوا مع الرسول   و أتفقوا مع الرسول  على تأييده فى دعوته النبيلة  ثم إنهم بايعوا الرسول   على أن يحموه كأبنائهم و إخوانهم و لهم الجنة , و دعوا الرسول  لزيارة مدينتهم فقبل الرسول   دعوتهم لأسباب عديدة منها : أن الرسول   كان يريد بلداً آمناً لينشر رسالة ربه عز و جل , أما أهل يثرب فقد وجدوا فى هذة البيعة حلفاً سياسياً يقوى شأنهم ضد اليهود وإجلائهم عن أراضيهم و يخفف العداوة بين أهل يثرب من الأوس و الخزرج , بجانب هذا فى المدينة بيت أخوال رسول الله   و قبر أبيه عبد الله و فى منتصف الطريق يوجد قبر أمه رحمها الله  ورضى عنها إن شاء الله .

----------


## GSM-AYA

مؤامرة على قتل النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم ( يوم الهجرة )  
فى عام ( 622 م ) علمت قريش بتأييد أهل المدينة لرسول الله   , فسرعان ما اتفقوا مع القبائل الأخرى بأن ترسل كل قبيلة أحد فتيانها الأقوياء الأشداء لقتل الرسول  لتتحمل كل القبائل دمه و بذلك يتفرق دم سيدنا محمد   على القبائل فلا تستطيع بنى هاشم على قتال هذة القبائل , و لما علم رسول الله   بذلك الأمر أمر المسلمين ببيع ممتلكاتهم و ترك مكة فى أقرب وقت إلى المدينة و طلب من صديقة أبى بكر الصديق   شراء جملين للرحلة , و أتى أمر الله بالرحيل ليلاً فأمر ابن عمه ( على بن ابى طالب   ) أن ينام فى فراشه  و أعطاه عباءته و ترك المنزل , و فى ذلك الوقت كانت فتيان قريش تنتظر خروج محمد  بالخارج لقتله بضربة سيف واحد , و لكن قدره الله تعالى كانت فوق كل شىء , فخرج الرسول   أمام هؤلاء الفتية و أخذ حفنة من التراب و ألقاها على وجوههم فأعماهم الله تعالى , قال تعالى {وَجَعَلْنَا مِن بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ سَدًّا وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ سَدًّا فَأَغْشَيْنَاهُمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ } (9) سورة يــس , و أخذ الرسول   أبى بكر الصديق  معه للهجرة , و تبعهما عبد الله بن ابى بكر الصديق   و أختة أسماء رضى الله عنها مع راعى الغنم لإحضار الطعام و التموية على الكفار , و ذهلت قريش لفقدها الرسول   فى مرقده و أخذت تقتفى أثره ثم وصلت إلى غار ثور الذى به الرسول   و صاحبه , و لكنهم وجدوا يمامة راقدة على بيضها و عنكبوتاً بنسيجة على الباب و الله اعلم , وفشلوا مره أخرى فى قتل الرسول   و صاحبه , أمضى الرسول   ثلاث ليالى فى الغار ثم وصل إلى المدينة بعد مسيرة ثمانية أيام ثم لحق به على بن ابى طالب   بعد أن أدى عن الرسول   ما كان للناس عنده من أمانات وودائع , و منذ قدوم الرسول   إلى المدينة سنة ( 622 م) جعل عمر بن الخطاب   هذا اليوم بداية للتاريج الهجرى (1هجرياً ) .

----------


## GSM-AYA

حكومة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم فى المدينة (622م - 1هجرياً )  
أصبح الرسول   قائداً عسكرياً لعدد كبير من المسلمين فى المدينة , فشرع فى تنظيمها فكان أول أعماله   فيها هو بناء مسجده , الذى أصبح ملتقى المسلمين يتدارسون فيه أمور دينهم و دنياهم , ثم آخى النبى  بين المهاجرين و الأنصار لتقوية روابط الوحدة فى المجتمع الإسلامى الجديد ثم إتخذ  الحيطة و الحذر من اليهود حتى يعيش المسلمون فى أمان , و فى هذا الوقت تزوج الرسول  من السيدة عائشة بنت أبى بكر الصديق   و لم تبلغ العاشرة إكراماً لأبى بكر صديقه الحميم   , و من هنا كانت المدينة تعيش فى سلام و حب لرسول الله   و كانت علاقة الأنصار بالمهاجرين أكثر من علاقة الأخ مع أخية فكانوا يقسمون الطعام و الشراب و الملبس و كان المهاجرين يتزوجون بنساء من الأنصار و كل ذلك حباً فى رسول الله  و طمعاً فى جنة عرضها السماوات و الأرض , أما الكفار فكانوا فى غيظ شديد لأن ذلك كان أول انتصار كبير لرسول الله   عليهم , فقد نصره الله على أعدائه فى مكة و حماه و هو فى الغار , قال تعالى {إِلاَّ تَنصُرُوهُ فَقَدْ نَصَرَهُ اللّهُ إِذْ أَخْرَجَهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ ثَانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ إِذْ يَقُولُ لِصَاحِبِهِ لاَ تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللّهَ مَعَنَا فَأَنزَلَ اللّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَيَّدَهُ بِجُنُودٍ لَّمْ تَرَوْهَا وَجَعَلَ كَلِمَةَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْالسُّفْلَى وَكَلِمَةُ اللّهِ هِيَ الْعُلْيَا وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ} (40) سورة التوبة , و ها هو الأن ينصره ربه تعالى و يثبت فؤاده و يعطيه أكثر و أكثر , اللهم صلى عليك يا رسول الله .

----------


## GSM-AYA

غزوة بدر الكبرى ( 623 - 2 هجرياً )  
بعد أن استقر الرسول   فى المدينة , و فى خلال شهر رمضان من السنة الثانية فى الهجرة , ارسل جماعة من المسلمين لإعتراض قافلة تجارية قادمة من الشام لقريش بقيادة أبى سفيان , ثم خرج ومعه ثلثمائة رجل من المؤمنين على أبى سفيان و قافلتة , فأرسل ابى سفيان إلى قريش بأن محمد  يقطع الطريق لأخذ أموال و غنائم قريش , فخرجت قريش فى ألف مقاتل من رجالها , ثم ألتقى الجيشان و أيده الله بجنود لم يرونها , قال تعالى {فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللّهَ رَمَى وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ بَلاء حَسَناً إِنَّ اللّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ } (17) سورة الأنفال , أنزل الله تعالى ملائكة من السماء تحارب مع نبيه   فقاتلوا المشركين , يحكى الصحابه رضى الله عنهم أنهم فى هذة المعركة كلما ذهبوا لقتال أحد من الكفاروجدوا رأسة تنفصل عن جسدة دون أن يمسهم أحد فأبلغهم الرسول   أن الله أرسل الملائكة تحارب مع المسلمين , و أنتصر المسلمون بقيادة سيد المرسلين و إمام الموحدين محمد  و أسروا الكثير من رجال الكفار و بهذة المعركة تم التالى : 1- أسر عدد كبير من المشركين , 2- نصر الله المسلمين ببدر و كانت أول حرب يقاتل فيها الملائكة مع المسلمين, 3- أصبح للمسلمين مكانه عليا بين القبائل العربية , 4- أصبح تمسك المسلمين بدينهم قوياً و الإستشهاد فى سبيل الله واجباً, 5- بدأ انتشار الإسلام بصورة قوية جداً .    غزوة أحد ( 624 - 3 هجرياً )  
بعد الهزيمة الثقيلة التى لاقتها قريش فى غزوة بدر , بدأت للإستعداد للدخول فى حرب أخرى للأخذ بالثأر من المسلمين , و خرجت بثلاثة الف مقاتل بقيادة أبى سفيان و كان من ضمن المشركين سيدنا خالد بن الوليد   قبل أن يُسلم , و لما علم رسول الله   بذلك خرج مع ألف من المسلمين حيث عسكر على سفح جبل أحد المواجة للمدينة و جعل الرماة فوق الجبل و أوصاهم   بعدم ترك مواقعهم مهما كانت النتيجة , و إلتحم الجيشان وكان النصر للمسلمين فى أول المعركة , و لكن الرماة عندما رأوا النصر نزلوا من مواقعهم من الجبل لأخذ نصيبهم من الغنائم و ظنوا أن المعركة إنتهت فى ذلك الوقت , فخالفوا أمر رسول الله  و نزلوا , فأنتهز المشركين الفرصة و هاجموا المسلمين من الخلف فأختل نظام المسلمين وانتصرت قريش فى هذة المعركة على أمل العودة مرة أخرى للقضاء على المسلمين كلياً فى المدينة و أستُشهد فى هذة الغزوة عدد كبير من المسلمين من بينهم حمزة بن عبد المطلب   عم رسول الله  .

----------


## GSM-AYA

حادثة الإفك  
اثناء عودة الرسول   إلى المدينة من غزوة غزاها , تخلفت السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها لمدة قليلة تبحث عن عقدها , و لما عادت القافلة رحلت السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها دون أن يشعر الركب بتخلفها , و ظلت وحيدة حتى وجدها صفوان بن المعطل    و أوصلها إلى منزلها , إلا أن حاسدات عائشة رضى الله عنها و أعداء النبى   اختلقوا الإشاعات غير البريئة عن السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها و أتهموها رضى الله عنها بالزنى , فتأذى النبى   و هجرها و كان دائماً يسأل الأقرباء له و للسيدة عائشة عن ما حدث فيقولوا أنهم ما سمعوا عن عائشة رضى الله عنها إلا خيراً وإنها من المستحيل ان تفعل ذلك ابداً , و لكن الشك بدأ يزيد عند النبى  و أخذ دائماً يسأل الله تعالى أن يبرأ السيدة عائشة , فذهب إلى السيدة عائشة فى بيت أبيها أبى بكر الصديق   و قال لها : يا عائشة : إن كنتى قد اصبتى ما يقولون فتوبى إلى الله و استغفريه , فنظرت السيدة عائشة لأبيها ابى بكر   و امها و قالت لهم : آلا تجيبان ؟ فقال لها ابى بكر   : والله ما ندرى ما نقول , فقالت لهم السيدة عائشة : والله لا أتوب إلى الله مما ذكرت ابداً , والله يعلم أنى بريئة , ووالله ما اقول اكثر مما قال أبو يوسف { فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ } , و هنا نزل الوحى على النبى   و أخبره ببراءة السيدة عائشة من هذة الحادثة الشنيعة و أنزل الله فى هذا الموقف قرآناً , قال تعالى {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ جَاؤُوا بِالْإِفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مِّنكُمْ لَا تَحْسَبُوهُ شَرًّا لَّكُم بَلْ هُوَخَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِّنْهُم مَّا اكْتَسَبَ مِنَ الْإِثْمِ وَالَّذِي تَوَلَّى كِبْرَهُ مِنْهُمْ لَهُ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ} (11) سورة النــور , و هنا تبشر الرسول   و أبتسم و أخبر عائشة رضى الله عنها فقالت لها أمها : آلا تشكرى رسول الله   ؟ فقالت لها السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها : بل أشكر الله الذى برءنى و أنزل فى قرآنا يبرءنى من هذا الذنب العظيم.

----------


## GSM-AYA

الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم واليهود  
من هم اليهود وقتها ؟ اليهود فى عهد رسول الله  هم أهل الكتاب و هم الذين آتاهم الله التوراة و ميزهم على كثير من العباد و لم يؤمنوا بالله الواحد الأحد و كانوا اليهود فى عهد رسول الله   أكثر عداوة له من المشركين , مع أنهم كانوا أكثر من يعرف الرسول  و يعرف أنه خاتم الأنبياء   و كانوا يعلمون جيداً وصف الرسول و نسبه و كل شىء عنه ,  كل ذلك مذكور عندهم فى التوراة , حتى أنه فى يوم من الأيام ذهب أحد أحبار اليهود و هو ( حُيى بن أخطب ) إلى رسول الله   للتأكد من أنه خاتم الأنبياء , فأخذ يسأل الرسول عدة أسئلة فأجابة الرسول   على جميعها ثم أنه رأى خاتم النبوة فعرف أن النبى محمد   هو خاتم الأنبياء , فهرع إلى بيتة مزعوراً فسألة إبنة , قال يا أبى : أهو هو؟؟؟ ( يقصد أهو خاتم الأنبياء ؟ ) فرد عليه حيى بن أخطب و قال : نعم هو , فقال له إبنة : و ماذا تفعل معه ؟ قال لة حيى بن أخطب : عداوتة ما حييت , و هكذا كانت عداوة اليهود للرسول   مع أنهم أكثر الناس معرفة بالرسول   , قال تعالى { الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّ فَرِيقاً مِّنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ } (146) سورة البقرة , و للعلم ( تزوج الرسول   من السيدة صفية بنت حيى بن أخطب رضى الله عنها بعد إسلامها ) , أما بعد : عند هجرة الرسول  إلى المدينة , عقد محالفة سلام و تعاون مع اليهود و كان من أهم شروطها السلام مع المسلمين , كما فتح الطريق لمن يرغب منهم فى اعتناق الإسلام و هناك ثلاث قبائل من اليهود يسكنون أخصب بقاع المدينة وهم بنو قينقاع , و بنو قريظة و بنو النضير و من أعمالهم السيئة أنهم كانوا يصرحون بالشك فى الدعوة الإسلامية , لأن محمداً  من سلالة عربية و النبوة لا تظهر إلا فيهم و أن الأديان السماوية نزلت إلى بلاد الشام و ليس فى بلاد العرب , مع أنهم أعرف الناس بمحمد   و أعلم الناس بأنه أخر الأنبياء .

----------


## GSM-AYA

بنو النضير  
ساءت العلاقات بينهم و بين المسلمين عقب غزوة أحد , كان الرسول   قد أوفد أربعين رجلاً من الأنصار ( القراء ) لنشر الإسلام فى هضبة نجد , فقتلوهم جميعاً ماعدا واحداً قتل رجلين من بنى عامر إنتقاماً لزملائة . فغضب النبى   و ذهب إلى بنى النضير ليتفاوض معهم فى دفع الجزية و لأنهم حلفاء بنى عامر, و أثناء المفاوضات همٌ رجلان من بنى النضير بإلقاء حجر ضخم فوق رسول الله  من أعلى , فأخبر الله رسوله   بمغادرة المكان فوراً و تبعه أصحابه و بذلك نجا الرسول   , ثم بعث الرسول  إلى محمد بن مسلمة لإجلاء اليهود عن المدينة وبدءوا يجهزون أمتعتهم و لكن أحد المنافقين ( عبد الله بن أبى ) منعهم من الرحيل فقاتلهم الرسول  عشرين ليلة و أحرق نخيلهم , حتى أثنى عزيمتهم عن القتال و أخيراً أجبرهم على الرحيل من المدينة .    بنو قريظة  
عندما وقعت معركة الخندق , رأى رسول الله  أن بنى قريظة نقضوا العهد , فعزم على طردهم و حاصرهم قرابة خمسة و عشرين يوماً ثم طلب الرسول  إلى سعد بن معاز   أن يحكم بينه و بينهم , فأمر بقتل رجالهم و عددهم سبعمائة و سبى نسائهم و أطفالهم و قسمت ممتلكاتهم على المسلمين.

----------


## GSM-AYA

حادثة الإفك  
اثناء عودة الرسول   إلى المدينة من غزوة غزاها , تخلفت السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها لمدة قليلة تبحث عن عقدها , و لما عادت القافلة رحلت السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها دون أن يشعر الركب بتخلفها , و ظلت وحيدة حتى وجدها صفوان بن المعطل    و أوصلها إلى منزلها , إلا أن حاسدات عائشة رضى الله عنها و أعداء النبى   اختلقوا الإشاعات غير البريئة عن السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها و أتهموها رضى الله عنها بالزنى , فتأذى النبى   و هجرها و كان دائماً يسأل الأقرباء له و للسيدة عائشة عن ما حدث فيقولوا أنهم ما سمعوا عن عائشة رضى الله عنها إلا خيراً وإنها من المستحيل ان تفعل ذلك ابداً , و لكن الشك بدأ يزيد عند النبى  و أخذ دائماً يسأل الله تعالى أن يبرأ السيدة عائشة , فذهب إلى السيدة عائشة فى بيت أبيها أبى بكر الصديق   و قال لها : يا عائشة : إن كنتى قد اصبتى ما يقولون فتوبى إلى الله و استغفريه , فنظرت السيدة عائشة لأبيها ابى بكر   و امها و قالت لهم : آلا تجيبان ؟ فقال لها ابى بكر   : والله ما ندرى ما نقول , فقالت لهم السيدة عائشة : والله لا أتوب إلى الله مما ذكرت ابداً , والله يعلم أنى بريئة , ووالله ما اقول اكثر مما قال أبو يوسف { فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ } , و هنا نزل الوحى على النبى   و أخبره ببراءة السيدة عائشة من هذة الحادثة الشنيعة و أنزل الله فى هذا الموقف قرآناً , قال تعالى {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ جَاؤُوا بِالْإِفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مِّنكُمْ لَا تَحْسَبُوهُ شَرًّا لَّكُم بَلْ هُوَخَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِّنْهُم مَّا اكْتَسَبَ مِنَ الْإِثْمِ وَالَّذِي تَوَلَّى كِبْرَهُ مِنْهُمْ لَهُ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ} (11) سورة النــور , و هنا تبشر الرسول   و أبتسم و أخبر عائشة رضى الله عنها فقالت لها أمها : آلا تشكرى رسول الله   ؟ فقالت لها السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها : بل أشكر الله الذى برءنى و أنزل فى قرآنا يبرءنى من هذا الذنب العظيم.

----------


## GSM-AYA

صـلح الحديبية  
لما وصل لقريش أخبار بيعة الرضوان خافت قريش خوفاً شديداً فقالوا نريد الصلح , و أرسلوا سهيل بن عمرو , فلما رءاة النبى  قال : ( سهيل ) سهل الله لكم , قد أرادت قريش الصلح , فتقدم سهيل بن عمرو إلى النبى   و بدأ الحوار و تم الإتفاق بين سهيل بن عمرو و النبى   على الصلح و نادى النبى  على سيدنا علي بن ابى طالب لكتابة الصلح فقال له النبى   : اكتب يا علي : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم , فقال له سهيل بن عمرو: والله ما ندرى ما الرحمن : أكتب ما كنت تكتبه من قبل , اكتب بسمك اللهم , فقال له النبى   امحوها يا على و أكتب بسمك الله , فرفض سيدنا على ان يمسحها , فمحوها رسول الله   , ثم أكمل قائلاً : هذا ما صالح عليه محمد رسول الله سهيل بن عمرو, فقال سهيل بن عمرو : والله لو نعلم أنك رسول الله ما قاتلناك و لكن أكتب محمد بن عبد الله , فقال النبى  امحوها يا علي : فرفض سيدنا علي ان يمحوها , فمحاها النبى   و كتب محمد بن عبد الله , فغضب الصحابه غضب شديد جداً , و لكن النبى   كان يريد الصلح لأنه كان يعلم أن الإسلام إذا أنتشر فى هدوء و سلام على القبائل فسوف يدخل الكثير منهم فى الإسلام , وكان صلح الحديبية ينص على: 1- ان يرجع المسلمون و لا يدخلوا لأداء العمرة فى هذا العام و يعودوا فى العام التالى و أن يدخلوا بدون سلاح .  2- إنتهاء حالة الحرب بين المسلمين و قريش لمدة عشر سنوات .  3- أن يلتزم محمد   برد كل من يهاجر و يسلم من مكة بعد الصلح. 4- اما من يرتد عن الإسلام فلا يرجع للمسلمين . 5- القبائل التى تريد أن تدخل فى دين محمد   فلهم ذلك و القبائل التى تريد ان تدخل فى دين قريش لهم ذلك .  و كان ذلك هو ملخص صلح الحديبية . و بدأ الرسول   ينشر الإسلام بين القبائل فى ظل الهدوء والإستقرار و بالفعل دخل عدد كبير جداً من المشركين فى الإسلام .

----------


## GSM-AYA

حملة خيبر و هزيمة اليهود  
نبدأ أولاً بوصف مدينة خيبر :  مدينة خيبر هى مدينة مليئة بالحصون و بها ماء من تحت الأرض و طعام يكفيها سنوات و بها عشرة آلاف مقاتل من اليهود منهم آلاف يجيدون الرمى, و كانت خيبر ممتلئة بالمال و كان اليهود يعملون بالربا مع جميع البلدان , ثانياً وقت الغزوة: كانت الغزوة بعد عشرون يوماً من صلح الحديبية , و كان عدد المقاتلين المسلمين وقتها ألف و ثمان مائة مقاتل فقط لأن الرسول   قرر أن يقاتل معه فى هذة المعركة كل من كان فى صلح الحديبية فقط وهم الذين سوف يُقسم عليهم الغنائم أما من زاد عليهم فله ثواب الجهاد فقط و ليس له غنائم , فخرج معه  ألف و ربعمائة مقاتل و هم من صلح الحديبية و زادوا بأربع مائة فقط , بداية الغزوة : عرف النبى   أن خيبر هى مركز التآمر الصهيونى و مركز ضرب الإسلام بالإضافة أنه   لم يأمن شر اليهود بعد خروجهم من المدينة , فخرج النبى   بعد العودة من صلح الحديبية على رأس ألف و ثمان مائة مقاتل لا يمتلكون من الطعام إلا القليل و أمر النبى   أحد الصحابة ( بن الأكوع ) بإنشاد أنشودة إسلامية رقيقة للمقاتلين لتحميسهم على القتال , و فى الطريق علم اليهود أن المسلمين خرجوا لقتالهم فأرسلوا للجيش رسالة للإستعداد لقتال المسلمين , حتى وصل النبى   إلى خيبر ووقف أمام حصن الناعم و إذا بسهام و حجارة كثيرة تُلقى على أصحاب رسول الله   حتى أُصيب خمسين منهم رضى الله عنهم و قُتل منهم واحداً و هو ( محمود بن مسلمة   ) حتى جاء إلى الرسول  فى هذا الوقت صحابى من الصحابة و هو ( حباب بن المنذر ) و قال يا رسول الله : إنك نزلت منزلك هذا , اهو يا رسول الله منزل أنزلكه الله فلا نتكلم ؟ أم هو الحرب و الرأى و المكيدة ؟ فقال الرسول   : بل هو الحرب و الرأى والمكيدة , فقال له حباب   : أراك قد نزلت قرب حصونهم يضربونا بسهامهم و هم أهل رمى و لكن أرى يا رسول الله أن نبعد عن حصونهم و سهامهم , فقال الرسول   : أشرت بالرأى و لكن إذا أمسينا ذهبنا , فنادى الرسول   على أحد الصحابة و هو ( محمد بن مسلمة   ) و قال : إذهب فأتى بمكان أخر , بعدها حاصر النبى   حصن الناعم و كان أشد حصن لليهود , و بعدها أعطى الرسول   الراية لأبو بكر الصديق ثم يذهب أبى بكر فيقاتل و يضرب حتى يهلك فلا يفتح له الحصن فيرجع فيعطى النبى  الراية لعمر بن الخطاب  فيذهب فيقاتل و يضرب حتى يهلك فلا يفتح له الحصن فيرجع إلى النبى   , فجمع النبى الصحابة رضى الله عنهم و قال : لأعطين الراية غداً ( رجل يحب الله و رسوله و يحبه الله و رسوله ) فبات الناس يتسائلون , لمن تُعطى الراية ؟ , حتى نادى رسول الله  و قال : أين على بن أبى طالب ؟ فقال الصحابة : يشتكى عينة يا رسول الله فقال الرسول  : آتونى به ثم قال له رسول الله : مم تشتكى يا على ؟ فقال على بن ابى طالب كرم الله وجهه : عينى يا رسول الله لا أكاد أرى بها , فوضع الرسول   يده الشريفه على عين على بن ابى طالب كرم الله وجهه حتى شُفيت عيناة , فأعطاه الرسول   الراية و قال لعلي بن ابى طالب كرم الله وجهه : إذهب يا علي بسم الله و على مله رسول الله فقاتلهم و لا تلتف , فذهب سيدنا على   للقتال و عندما ذهب تذكر أنه كان يريد أن يسأل النبى   سؤالاً و لكن النبى  قال له : لا تلتفت , فإذا بعلي بن ابى طالب رضى الله عنه يرجع للخلف فظن اليهود أن المسلمون خافوا من الهزيمة لتراجع علي كرم الله وجهه, فتقدم اليهود و رجع على و إذا بعلي بن أبى طالب قد أعد كمينين من اليمين و اليسار ,وصل اليهود بعد ذلك إلى الباب و بدأ القتال عند الباب و لم يستطيع اليهود إغلاق الباب و بدأوا يفرون من الحصن حتى أنتصر المسلمون عليهم فى ذلك الحصن وفر اليهود إلى حصن الصعب بن معاذ , فذهب المسلمون و قاتلوا اليهود حتى هزموهم و سقطت حصونهم الواحد تلو الأخر و تم طردهم نهائياً فى عهد الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب  .

----------


## GSM-AYA

دعوة الملوك للدخول فى الإسلام  
إنتهز الرسول   فرصة الهدنة مع قريش و أخذ فى إرسال المبعوثين و الرسالات الخطية إلى الملوك يدعوهم للإسلام و الإبتعاد عن الوثنية و أهم هذة الرسائل: 1- رسالة إلى هرقل إمبراطور الروم و تقبلها بقبول حسن , 2- رسالة إلى كسرى إمبراطور الفرس و لكنه ثار و أرسل إلى حاكم اليمن الموالى لفارس لقتل محمد ثم أخبرهم الرسول بمقتل كسرى على يد ابنه شروية ولما عاد الرجلان بخبر كسرى و صدق الرسول , أسلما هم و من كان معهما من الفرس ببلاد اليمن ,3- رسالة إلى النجاشى ملك الحبشة و عاد مبعوث الرسول والمسلمين الذين كانوا بالحبشة و جهزهم بسفينتين و على رأسهم جعفر بن أبى طالب  , 4- رسالة إلى المقوقس عظيم القبط بمصر و عاد مبعوث الرسول بجاريتين فتزوج الرسول   من مارية القبطية و أهدى شقيقتها سيرين إلى شاعرة حسان بن ثابت , و هكذا أخذ الرسول   ينشر الإسلام فى بقية أجزاء شبة الجزيرة العربية , فمنهم من تقبل الإسلام بحسن و دخل فية و منهم من تقبله بإنزعاج و قرر أن يقاتل محمداً   .

----------


## GSM-AYA

عمرة القضاء (627م - 7 هجرياً )  
بعد مرور عام من صلح الحديبية , أمر رسول الله  المسلمين أن يستعدوا لزيارة الكعبة , فالمهاجرون كانوا يتمنون هذا اليوم بعد سبع سنوات بعيدين فيها عن مكة ,أما الأنصار فكانوا يتمنون أيضاً زيارة الكعبة كما كانت لهم تجارة مع قريش و بلغ عدد المسلمين قرابة الألفين , ثم إحتاط الرسول  و جهز مائة فارس و لما علمت قريش بقدوم الرسول  و الصحابة و المهاجرين و الأنصار إلى مكة إحتاطت لنفسها و عسكرت فوق التلال المحيطة بمكة ثم أتجة المسلمون إلى مكة و طاف بهم الرسول   حول الكعبة و أقام ثلاث أيام زار فيها المهاجرون ديارهم و ذويهم و تزوج الرسول   من السيدة ميمونة و هى شقيقة زوجة العباس   و قد أسلم بعد هذا الحادث مباشرة خالد بن الوليد   و كان ذلك أكبر نصر للإسلام فى ذلك الوقت لأن خالد بن الوليد   كان من أشجع فتيان قريش و أشدها على الإسلام و كان   السبب الرئيسى لفوز المشركين فى غزوة أحد و كان زكياً فطناً قوياً غير أنه كان من عائلة كبيرة و ثرية فى قريش , و أسلم بعده عمرو بن العاص   فكان ذلك نصراً أكبر و أكبر للمسلمين لأنه بذلك يكون أقوى فتيان قريش قد دخلوا فى الإسلام و قيل فى روايات أن خالد بن الوليد   و عمرو بن العاص  أسلموا فى وقت واحد ثم أسلم و عكرمة بن أبى جهل  ثم أسلم عثمان بن طلحة   و غيرهم ممن بهرت أنظارهم قوة الإسلام و المسلمين .

----------


## GSM-AYA

غزوتى مؤتة و مكة  غزوة مؤتة ( 628م - 8 هجرياً )  
رجع الرسول   إلى المدينة و قام بإرسال بعض القوات الصغيرة لنشر الإسلام و أمر الرسول   بإرسال ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل من المسلمين إلى بلدة مؤتة عند مشارف الشام ولما علم الروم بذلك أرسلوا جيشاً كبيراً بلغ عددة مائتى الف جندى فدارت معركة قوية بين المسلمين و الروم و كانت أول معركة يقودها خالد بن الوليد   مع المسلمين و سمى بعد ذلك اليوم ( سيف الله المسلول ) و أشتد القتال فى هذة المعركة حتى أنه أستُشهد عدد كبير جداً من المسلمين ثم تمكن خالد بن الوليد   بعبقريتة أن يسحب قوات المسلمين من المعركة و يرجع إلى الرسول   و لكن نساء و أطفال المدينة غضبوا غضب شديد لما علموا أن المسلمون إنسحبوا من المعركة و لكن الرسول  قال لخالد بن الوليد أن هذا هو الخير و أن ما فعلة كان صحيحاً .    فتح مكة ( 630م - 8 هجرياً )  
نقض كفار مكة صلح الحديبية بإغارتهم على قبيلة خزاعة الموالية للمسلمين فاستنجدت بالرسول   , فخرج الرسول  إلى مكة بعشرة آلاف مقاتل من المسلمين ولما علمت قريش ذلك إستسلمت فدخل الرسول   مكة بدون قتال ثم خطب فى الكفار قائلاً (( إن من دخل بيت أبى سفيان فهو آمن , ما تظنون أنى فاعل بكم ؟ قالوا خيراً , أخ كريم و ابن أخ كريم )) فقال   : إذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء , ثم طاف الرسول   حول الكعبة و حطم الأصنام و قد كان لذلك الفتح أثر كبير جداً فى إنتشار الإسلام , فإن إستيلاء المسلمين على الكعبة بعد اتجاة القبلة نحوها جذب كثير من القبائل العربية إلى الإسلام ثم أخضع الرسول   ما تبقى من نصارى نجران و عمان و لم يأت عام 10هجرياً إلا و كانت الجزيرة العربية تدين الإسلام .

----------


## GSM-AYA

غزوتى حنين و تبوك  غزوة حنــيــن ( 630م - 8 هجرياً )  
علم الرسول   بإستعداد قبيلتى ثقيف و هوازن لمحاربة المسلمين و على رأسهم مالك بن عوف الذى حشد مالة و نساءة و أطفالة خلف الجند ليمنعهم من الفرار و نزل عند وادى حنين , فخرج الرسول  على رأس أثنى عشر الفاً من المقاتلين المسلمين و ما كاد ينبعث ضوء الفجر حتى فاجأ الكفار المسلمين فاختل نظامهم و نادى عليهم الرسول   بالإلتفاف حوله و خرج الكفار من مكانهم و استبسل المسلمون فى القتال و تقهقر الكفار و انتصر المسلمون أخيراً ثم ذهب الرسول   إلى الطائف و دعا قبيلة ثقيف إلى الإسلام و لكنها وقفت أمامه فهددها بمواصلة الحصار ثم حل شهر ذى القعدة فرجع الرسول   عنها حتى تنتهى الأشهر الحرم , و بعدها حضرت وفود قبيلتى ثقيف و هوازن مسلمين للرسول   ثم أخلى الرسول  لهوازن أسراها .    غزوة تـــبـــوك (631م - 9 هجرياً )  
اجتمعت على حدود فلسطين قبائل عديدة من الروم لقتال المسلمين , فخرج إليهم الرسول   بجيش كبير حتى أدرك تبوك على حدود الشام و أقام بها فصالحه أهلها ثم جائتة وفود القبائل المسلمة , ثم أرسل خالد بن الوليد   إلى المدينة , و تعد هذة الغزوة آخر غزوات الرسول   قبل وفاته .

----------


## GSM-AYA

عــــام الوفــــود  عــــام الوفــــود ( 632م - 10 هجرياً ) وظهور مسيلمة الكذاب  
فى هذا العام جاء إلى المدينة وفود كثيرة من أنحاء الجزيرة تعلن إسلامها أمام الرسول   و كان نصراً كبيراً للمسلمين و بدأ الإسلام ينتشر و ينتشر فى كل الجزيرة العربية وذلك بفضل نبينا و حبيبنا محمد   حتى نزلت السورة الكريمة , قال تعالى { إِذَا جَاء نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْحُ} (1) وَرَأَيْتَ النَّاسَ يَدْخُلُونَ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ أَفْوَاجًا (2) فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوَّابًا} (3) سورة النصر , و فى هذا العام جاء وفد عظيم يمثلون مائة الف رجل و هو ( وفد اليمامة ) يعلن إسلامة لرسول الله   فدخلوا على رسول الله  إلا رجل واحد إسمة ( مسيلمة ) , و عندما دخل القوم لرسول الله   و أعلنوا إسلامهم اعطاهم الرسول   الهدايا , فقالوا له الوفد : يا رسول الله : إن فينا رجل من سادتنا خارج الدار و ما رضى أن يدخل معنا فقال لهم رسول الله   : ما دام يحرس متاعكم إذن فهو ليس بأسوءكم و اعطاهم الهدايا لة , فخرجوا لمسيلمة و قالوا له ما قاله رسول الله   عنة , فقال لهم مسيلمة : إنظروا مدحنى محمد , ثم بعد ذلك ذهب مسيلمة لبيت النبى   فقال لة القوم : متى تُسلم يا مسيلمة ؟ فقال لهم مسيلمة : أُسلم على أن يعطينى محمد الأمر من بعده , فسمعة الرسول   , فأمسك النبى  عرجون صغير من الأرض و قال : والله يا مسيلمة لإن سألتنى هذا العرجون ما أعطيتة لك ووالله ما آرراك إلا الكذاب , و فى يوم آخر أرسل مسيلمة صحيفة إلى رسول الله   تنص على : ((  من مسيلمة رسول الله إلى محمد رسول الله: آلا إنى أوتيت الامر معك فلك نصف الأرض و لى نصفها و لكن قريش قوماً يظلمون )) فأرسل له النبى   : (( من محمد رسول اللهإلى مسيلمة الكذاب , السلام على من أتبع الهدى , أما بعد , فإن الأرض لله يرثها من يشاء من عباده و العاقبه للمتقين )) و أستمر أمر مسيلمة الكذاب حتى أدعى النبوة وتآمر مع أحد الناس و اتفقوا على أن ينشروا خبر كاذب وهو أن محمد   قال : ( إن مسيلمة رسول مثلة ) !! , فأرتد كثير من الناس بعد ذلك , و أستمر الأمر حتى قُتل مسيلمة الكذاب بعد موت الرسول   .

----------


## GSM-AYA

حجة الوداع  حجة الوداع ( 632م - 10 هجرياً )  
بعد النصر الكبير الذى فتحه الله تعالى على نبيه   خرج رسول الله  مع أكثر من مائة ألف من المسلمين للحج , و عند جبل عرفات ألقى رسول الله   خطبتة الخالدة التى تعتبر دستوراً للدولة الإسلامية الجديدة منادياً بالمساواة بين البشر مبيناً قواعد الإسلام , حيث قال   : (( أيها الناس : إسمعوا قولى فإنى لا أدرى لعلى لا ألقاكم بعد عامى هذا , إن ربكم واحد , و إن أباكم واحد , كلكم لآدم و آدم من تراب , إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم , لا فضل لعربى على أعجمى ولا لأبيض على أسود إلا بالتقوى, ألا هل بلغت ......... اللهم فأشهد )) , وكانت هذة الخطبة بمثابة تثبيت للصحابة و المسلمون رضى الله عنهم و كانت بمثابة نعى لرسول الله   , بعدها أتم الرسول  الحجة و لم يمض على حجة الوداع سوى ثلاثة أشهر حتى مرض رسول الله   مرضاً شديداً بالحمى مدة قصيرة أنتقل بعدها لجوار ربه تعالى عز و جل و سوف ينتقل بنا الحديث إلى أرق وأصعب لحظات فى تاريخ البشرية و فى تاريخ أمة محمد   .

----------


## GSM-AYA

وفاة الرسول  وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم ( 633م - 11 هجرياً )  
بعد حجة الوداع بثلاث شهور فقط مرض النبى   بالحمى الشديدة و التى أثرت فية كثيراً فكان   لا يستطيع القيام من مجلسة و استأذن زوجاته رضى الله عنهم أن يُمرض فى بيت السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها , وفى ذلك الوقت نزلت أخر أية من القرأن و هى قال تعالى { وَاتَّقُواْ يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَّا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ} (281) سورة البقرة , ثم أشتد الوجع برسول الله  , و فى أخر ايامه  خرج ليزور شهداء أحد و يقول ( السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته , أنتم السابقون و نحن بكم لاحقون إن شاء الله ) ثم يرجع النبى بين الصحابة رضى الله عنهم و يبكى , فيقولون : ما يبكيك يا رسول الله ؟ فيقول لهم   : إشتقت إلى إخوانى , فيقولون : أولسنا بإخوانك يا رسول الله ؟ قال   : لا أنتم أصحابى , أما اخوانى فهم قوم يأتون من بعدى يؤمنون بى و لم يرونى , ثم أشتد الوجع على الرسول   أكثر و أكثر حتى أن الصحابة كانوا يحملونه إلى بيت السيدة عائشة و لما رءاة الصحابة هكذا , بكت عيونهم , و دخل النبى   بيت عائشة رضى الله عنها و قال : لا إله إلا الله , إن للموت لسكرات , و كان وجه النبى ملىء بالعرق , تقول السيدة عائشة أنها كانت تأخذ بيد الرسول   فتمسح بها على وجهه الكريم   , ثم قال النبى  : والله إنى لأجد طعم الشاة المسمومة فى حلقى !! (( الشاة التى وضع بها اليهود السم للنبى  )) , بعدها بدأ خبر وجع رسول الله   ينتشر بين الناس و بين الصحابة حتى أن صوتهم بلغ مسمع النبى   فقال   : إحملونى إليهم , فحملوا النبى   إلى المسجد و ألقى أخر خطبة له   و قال : (( ايها الناس , كأنكم تخافون علي ؟ ايها الناس : موعدى معكم ليس الدنيا , موعدى معكم عند الحوض , والله لكأنى أنظر أليه من مقامى هذا , أيها الناس : والله ما الفقر أخشى عليكم ولكن أخشى عليكم الدنيا ان تتنافسوها كما تنافسها الذين من قبلكم فتهلككم كما أهلكتهم , ايها الناس : إن عبداً خيره الله بين الدنيا وبين لقاء الله فأختار لقاء الله , ففهم ابو بكر  المراد و عرف أن الرسول  قد خُير بين الدنيا و لقاء ربه فأختار لقاء ربه , فعلى صوت ابى بكر   بالبكاء و قال : فديناك بأموالنا , فديناك بأبائنا , فيديناك بأمهاتنا , فنظر إليه الناس شجراً , فقال لهم الرسول   : ايها الناس : دعوا ابا بكر فوالله ما من أحد كانت له يد إلا كافئناه بها إلا ابا بكر لم استطع مكافئتة فتركت مكافئتة لله عز و جل , و بدأ الرسول   يوصى الناس و يقول : ايها الناس : أوصيكم بالنساء خيراً و قال   : الصلاه الصلاه , الصلاه الصلاه , الله الله فى النساء , و ظل يرددها و بدأ يدعى   و يقول : اواكم الله , نصركم الله , ثبتكم الله , ثم ختم  و قال : ايها الناس : ابلغوا منى السلام كل من تبعنى إلى يوم القيامة )) , عليك السلام يا رسول الله , ثم دخل النبى   بعدها بيته و نظر إلى السواك فأحضرتة السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها و ظلت تتسوك به لتلينه لرسول الله  حتى أستاك به النبى   ثم دخلت عليه السيدة فاطمة بنت ابى بكر فبكت فقالت : وا كرب أبتاة , فقال لها   : ليس على ابيكى كرب بعد اليوم , ثم ابلغها   أنها اول أهله لحاقاً به فضحكت رضى الله عنها , و فى يوم 12 ربيع الأول نظر الرسول   إلى الصحابة و هم يصلون فأبتسم   و ظل ينظر إليهم و يبتسم   , ثم عاد إلى حجرته  و بعدها وضع رأسه على صدر السيده عائشة رضى الله عنها حتى ثقلت رأسه   على صدرها رضى الله عنها و مات رسول الله   فخرجت السيدة عائشة تقول للصحابة : مات رسول الله , مات رسول الله , فهذا عمربن الخطاب  يقول : من قال انه مات قطعت رأسة , إنما ذهب ليقابل ربه كما ذهب موسى من قبل , و هذا عثمان بن عفان   لا يستطيع أن يتحرك , و هذا على بن ابى طالب   يمشى كالأطفال هنا و هناك , و أما أثبت الصحابه ابو بكر   فأخذ يقول : ايها الناس , من كان يعبد محمداً فإن محمداً قد مات و من كان يعبد الله فإن الله حى لا يموت ثم قرأ أية الله تعالى {وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ أَفَإِن مَّاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ وَمَن يَنقَلِبْ عَلَىَ عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَن يَضُرَّ اللّهَ شَيْئًا وَسَيَجْزِي اللّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ} (144) سورة آل عمران , فعلم الناس أن الرسول   قد مات حقاً , ثم غسله العباس بن عبد المطلب و على بن ابى طالب و أولاد العباس بن عبد المطلب ووضعوا التراب على النبى   فقالت لهم فاطمة رضى الله عنها: اطابت أنفسكم ان تضعوا التراب على رسول الله   ؟ و فى النهاية اذكركم بالصلاة كثيراً على النبى   و دراسة سيرتة  جيداً لعله يشفع لنا عند الله تعالى يوم القيامة إن شاء الله .( اللهم صلى على محمد عدد خلقك و زنه عرشك و رضا نفسك و مداد كلماتك ) .

----------


## GSM-AYA

حكمة تعدد الزوجات  حكمة تعدد الزوجات لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم  
كثير من الناس مسلمين و غير مسلمين شغلهم هذا الأمر , و ما يزالون شغوفين لمعرفة حكمة التعدد بالنسبة للنبى   من مصادرها العربية و أيضاً الشباب المسلم فى أيامنا هذة مازال مشتاقاً لمعرفة الحقيقة الصحيحة و الحكمة المقصودة فى تعدد زوجات النبى   , نبدأ بسم الله فى عرض الحقيقة لشبابنا المسلم : 1- عاش النبى   حتى سن الخامسة و العشرين عزباً طاهراً نقياً حتى لقبوة بالصادق الأمين , و عاش   خمساً و عشرين سنة أخرى مكتفياً بزوجة واحدة هى السيدة خديجة رضى الله عنها التى تكبره بخمس عشرة سنة , مع أن النبى   كان شاباً نشيطاً قوياً جذاباً جميلاً , بينما كان لكل رجل من العرب من عشرة إلى عشرين زوجة على الأقل . 2- عاش النبى مع السيدة خديجة لمدة خمس و عشرين سنة و بعد وفاتها ( ثلاث سنوات قبل الهجرة ) تزوج من السيدة سودة بنت زمعة و انفردت به ثلاث سنوات و كان عمرها خمسين سنة و هو ايضاً فى سن الخمسين تقريباً , فلو كان النبى  شهوانياً ما قضى سنى شبابة مع عجوزين و لم يجمع عليهما.  3- يبين لنا تاريخ الأنبياء أن التعدد شمل الكثير من الأنبياء فكان للنبى داود و سليمان عليهما السلام سبعمائة من النساء و ثلثمائة من السرارى . , المشكلة هى : لماذا تزوج النبى   هذا العدد من النساء ؟  الإجابة : 1- إعداد كوادر جديدة من الدعاة عن طريق المصاهرة لنشرالدعوة الإسلامية بين مشركى مكة .  2- الزواج بالمصاهرة إحدى طرق نشر الدين الجديد بين القبائل و الناس فى جميع أنحاء العالم .  3- بالزواج أنقذ النبى   أزواج بعض الزوجات من انتقام و تعذيب العائلة عاجلاً او آجلاً .  4- وزوجات أخرى كافأهن الرسول   لتمسكهن بالإسلام .  5- جعل النبى   كل زوجة من زوجاته داعيه للإسلام و عاملة بتعاليم الإسلام فى حياتها اليومية مبيناً الأحكام الشرعية والغير شرعية لتجيب على ردود السائلات .  6- إن حياة النبى  الزوجية لا تسير برغبتة كسائر البشر و إنما كانت بتقدير الوحى و رب القدرة ( الله عز و جل ) . 7- إن التاريخ الإسلامى مدين إلى زوجات النبى رضى الله عنهم لأنهم كانوا دائماً فى صحبته فى جميع غزواته حيثما يذهب إرضاء لإنسانيته   , و عوناً له على الشدائد مجددين نشاطه لكى يتحمل الأعباء الثقيلة . , و بالطبع وضحت الأن حكمة تعدد زوجات النبى   و أحب أن الخصها لكم فى هذة الأيات , قال تعالى {وَإِذْ تَقُولُ لِلَّذِي أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْسِكْ عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ وَاتَّقِ اللَّهَ وَتُخْفِي فِي نَفْسِكَ مَااللَّهُ مُبْدِيهِ وَتَخْشَى النَّاسَ وَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَن تَخْشَاهُ فَلَمَّا قَضَى زَيْدٌ مِّنْهَا وَطَرًا زَوَّجْنَاكَهَا لِكَيْ لَا يَكُونَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ حَرَجٌ فِي أَزْوَاجِ أَدْعِيَائِهِمْ إِذَا قَضَوْا مِنْهُنَّ وَطَرًا وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ مَفْعُولًا} (37) سورة الأحزاب , و قال تعالى ايضاً { لَا يَحِلُّ لَكَ النِّسَاء مِن بَعْدُ وَلَا أَن تَبَدَّلَ بِهِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ حُسْنُهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ رَّقِيبًا} (52) سورة الأحزاب , و قال تعالى { عَسَى رَبُّهُ إِن طَلَّقَكُنَّ أَن يُبْدِلَهُ أَزْوَاجًا خَيْرًا مِّنكُنَّ مُسْلِمَاتٍ مُّؤْمِنَاتٍ قَانِتَاتٍ تَائِبَاتٍ عَابِدَاتٍ سَائِحَاتٍ ثَيِّبَاتٍ وَأَبْكَارًا} (5) سورة التحريم , و يروى عنه  انه قال : ما زوجت شيئاً من بناتى إلا بوحى جاءنى به جبريل عن ربى عز و جل , ومما هو جدير بالذكر أن حياه النبى   كان يحكمها منهج قرآنى ,فلكل فرد داخل بيت النبى حقوق وواجبات و سلوك يجب أن يتبعنه و لهن الثواب و إن خالفنه فعليهن العقاب كما قال تعالى فى كتابه العزيز{ يَا نِسَاء النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِّنَ النِّسَاء إِنِ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ فَلَا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ قَوْلًا مَّعْرُوفًا} (32) سورة الأحزاب .

----------


## GSM-AYA

وصف الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم  
الحقيقة انى قد حزنت حزناً شديداً عندما سمعت أية فى القرأن الكريم يقول تعالى { الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَإِنَّ فَرِيقاً مِّنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُون َ} (146) سورة البقرة و تفسير هذة الأية ان اليهود يعرفون الرسول  و صفاته كما يعرفون ابنائهم او اشد من ذلك و نحن أمة محمد  لا نعرف شكلة ولا صفاته و لا نسبة , فقررت ان اضع هذا الموضوع لعل الجميع يستفيد و لأن رسول الله  قال : (( من رأنى فى المنام فقد رأنى حقاً )) فيجب علينا ان نعرف شكل الرسول و نسبه  لكى نكون على نور و هداية من الله تعالى لعل الله تعالى يبشرنا به  فى منامنا او يبشرنا بقدومه لنا يوم القيامه ليدخلنا الجنه إن شاء الله , نبدأ بأسم النبى   :Frown: ( الإسم بالكامل )) (( محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب  بن هاشم بن قصى بن كلاب بن مُره بن كعب بن لؤى بن غالب بن فهر بن عدنان بن اسماعيل بن ابراهيم عليه السلام )) , و لم يكن محمد هو الأسم الوحيد للرسول  فقد قال  فى حديث يروية البخارى (( إن لى أسماء انا محمد و انا احمد و انا الماحى و انا الحاشر و انا العاقب )) , محمد : من صفة الحمد أى هو ما يُحمد على أفعالة فيحُمد فيحُمد اكثر و اكثر فصار محمداً   , أحمد : هى صفة تفضيل أى احمد الحامدين لأنه ما حمد الله أحد كأحمد  , الماحى : هو الذى يمحو الله به الكفر فمن أتبع سنه النبى  محا الله له كفرة و سيئاتة ,  الحاشر : هو الذى يُحشر الناس خلفه يوم القيامة و هو اول من يتقدم من الناس و اول من يشفع للناس  و اول من يفتح له ابواب الجنه و اول من يدخل الجنه فيكون جميع الناس ورائه , العاقب : أى هو النبى الذى لا نبى بعده  . (( تاريخ المولد )) 12 ربيع الأول و كان يوم الأثنين و هو بعد سيدنا عيسى  ب 570 عام وولد الرسول  فى عام الفيل بعد يوم الفيل ب 50 يوم (( شكل النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم )) نبدأ بمنطقة الشعر لا خش و لا ناعم إنما أشبة بشعر المصريين وذلك اللفظ و الوصف من كتب السيرة و هو شعر اسود شديد السواد اما اللحية عريضة تملأ صدرة سوداء خفيفة الجانبين ولا تغطى على الأذنين أما الشارب فهو دقيق أى ليس بغليظ الشعر و لا يلتحم شاربة مع لحيته خفيف شعر الشارب عند أرنبه الأنف اما شعر الصدر فهو غزير شعر الصدر ثم يبدأ ينزل خط شعر خفيف حتى السُرة وهو أملس البطن , أما خاتم النبوة فهو خلف رأس النبى  عند أخر فقرة من فقرات العمود الفقرى و هو وحمة سوداء فى حجم الزيتونة يخرج منها ثلاث شعرات سوداء  اما الحاجب فهو ليس بكثيف ولا رفيع و بين حاجبية عرق . الحمد لله قد انتهينا من وصف الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم و ذلك من كتب السيرة النبوية و شريط للاستاذ عمرو خالد بإسم وصف الرسول   وسوف نكمل ان شاء الله الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وأخلاقة  قريباً .

----------


## GSM-AYA

لمحات من أخلاق الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم  
الأخلاق : وصف الله تعالى أخلاق النبى   و جمعها فى آيه واحدة و قال { وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ } (4) سورة القلم , اما عن أفعال النبى   الأخلاقية , نبدأ بخلق الإيثار : كان النبى   يخرج لصلاه الفجر كل ليله و كانت المدينه شديدة البرودة فرأته أمرأة من الأنصار فصنعت للنبى  عبائة ( جلباب ) من قطيفة و ذهب اليه   و قالت : هذة لك يا رسول الله ففرح بها النبى   و لبسها النبى  و خرج فرءاة رجل من الأنصار فقال : ما أجمل هذة العباءة أكسينيها يا رسول الله , فقال له النبى   : نعم أكسك إياها وأعطاها النبى   لهذا الرجل , 2- بعد غزوة حنين كان نصيب الرسول   من الغنائم كثير جداً لدرجة ان الأغنام كانت تملأ منطقة بين جبلين , فجاء رجل من الكفار و نظر إلى الغنائم و قال : ما هذا ؟ ( يتعجب من كثرة الغنائم ) , فقال له رسول الله  : أتعجبك ؟ فقال الرجل : نعم , فقال الرسول   : هى لك , فقال له الرجل : يا محمد أتصدقنى ؟ , فقال له الرسول   : أتعجبك ؟ فقال الرجل نعم , فقال الرسول   : إذاً خذها فهى لك ,  فأخذها الرجل و جرى مسرعاً لقومة يقول لهم : يا قوم : أسلموا , جئتكم من عند خير الناس , إن محمداً يعطى عطاء من لا يخشى الفقر أبداً , خلق الوفاء: كان فى مكة رجل أسمة ابو البخترى بن هشام و كان كافراً و لكنه قطع الصحيفة التى كانت تنص على مقاطقة بنى هاشم و نقض العهد بينهم فقال الرسول   للصحابة : من لقى منكم أبو البخترى بن هشام فى المعركة فلا يقتله وفاء له بما فعل يوم الصحيفة , شهامة الرسول: كان هناك أعرابى أخذ ابو جهل منه اموالة فذهب هذا الأعرابى لسادة قريش يطلب منهم أموالة من ابو جهل فرفضوا , ثم قالوا له إذهب إلى هذا الرجل فإنة صديق ابو جهل وسيأتى لك بمالك , ( و اشاروا على رسول الله   إستهزاء به   ) فذهب الرجل إلى النبى   و قال : لى أموال عند ابى جهل و قد اشاروا على القوم أن أذهب إليك و أنت تأتى لى بأموالى , فقال الرسول  : نعم أنا أتيك بها و ذهب الرسول   معه إلى ابو جهل و قال له : أللرجل عندك أموال ؟ فقال ابو جهل : نعم , فقال له النبى   : أعطى الرجل مالة , فذهب ابو جهل مسرعاً خائفاً و جاء بالمال و أعطاة للرجل , خلق الرحمة : جاء رجل إلى الرسول   و هو يرتعد و خائف و كان اول مرة يقابل النبى   , فقال له النبى  : هون عليك فإنى لست بملك ,إنما أنا عبد آكل كما يأكل العبد و أمشى كما يمشى العبد و إن امى كانت تأكل القديد بمكة ( أقل الأكلات ) , 2- جاءت امرأة إلى الرسول   و قالت له : يا رسول الله : لى حاجة فى السوق أريد ان تأتى معى لتحضرها لى , فقال لها النبى  : من أى طريق تحبى أن آتى معك يا امة الله ؟ فلا تختارى طريقاً إلا و ذهبت معك منة, خلق الصدق : وقف النبى على جبل الصفا و قال : يا معشر قريش , أرءيتم إن قلت لكم أنه خلف هذا الجبل خيل تريد أن تغير عليكم أكنتم مصدقى؟ قالوا نعم , ما جردنا عليك شىء من قبل فأنت الصادق الأمين , فقال لهم النبى   : فإنى نذير لكم بين يدى عذاب شديد , خلق الأمانة : كان   هو أكثر أمين فى مكة فكانوا يسمونه بالصادق الأمين و كان الكفار نفسهم يتركون عنده الأموال لأنهم يعلمون أنه   أكثر أمين فى مكة , خلق العفو : عندما دخل النبى  مكة و فتحها قال لأهلها : ما تظنون أنى فاعل بكم ؟ قال خيراً أخ كريم و ابن أخى كريم , فقال النبى  لهم : إذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء , شفاعة النبى : يأتى النبى  يوم القيامة و يسجد تحت العرش و يحمد الله بمحامد لم يحمده بها انسان من قبل و يقول : يا رب أمتى يا رب أمتى , فيقول له الله تعالى , يا محمد ارفع رأسك واسأل تعطى و أشفع تشفع .

----------


## narosse27

الله الله الله ، ، تسلملنا يا غالى

----------


## GSM-AYA

> الله الله الله ، ، تسلملنا يا غالى

  
شكرا لك على المرور

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي عبد الرزاق

----------


## goodboy22

جزاك الله كل خير

----------

